# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Garfield, 4 ans, mâle roux et blanc

## Pascale_80

Garfield est un chat joueur mais il n'est pas sociable . Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse le faire adopter. Il vit sa vie tranquillement. Il souffre de coryza chronique.
Gaefield est a parrainer .

----------

